# Whip shots. Let's see them.



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm lucky enough to ride with some guys who have the most ridiculous steez in all of MTBing. If there is one thing i can always apreciate, it is a nasty whip. I have been seeing a lot of them lately.
I'll take a sick a$$ whip over a circus trick any day. A flip-whip ain't got nothing on a Ryan Howard whip.

This is RDG Chad. He does his whips consistantly past 90 degrees. You get scared every time you see him do one, because it looks like there is no way he can pull it back. Straight fycking retarded.










Taylor Sage doesn't trick, he trails. His style is way better looking than any trick.










In my opinion Ryan Howard has the best whip on a mountain bike. Well, it is close between him and Strait. R-dogs whips have to be seen in person. He does like 4 different things with them at once. I can watch this fool hit whips all day.










I ain't gonna caption my own whip. I guess i just did.:huh:










More Sage










Ryan


















Me









Ryan going the other way.


















Post up your whip pics. I don't care what they look like, i just want to see more whips.:


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

google


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

...it's gonna be hard to follow that.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

skankinpickle said:


> ...it's gonna be hard to follow that.


Just post a shot. Any whip is a good whip.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

thatdownhillkid said:


> google


Beat it fool.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

tsage straight tangled up and clackeld.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

vids...


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Shelly and Evil... clackety...clacked.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

pdirt said:


> Shelly and Evil... clackety...clacked.


Werd. You guys always had ripping sessions up there.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

RDG chad guy got major whips

heres a friend getting close but he is rocken the roadie helmet and glasses


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Just post a shot. Any whip is a good whip.


those are insane...and I can barely land strait on 1 foot dubes


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

testing out the Blindside this summer.










Kyle,


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd post some 'steez' if only I knew what it was


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

zachdank said:


> Just post a shot. Any whip is a good whip.













:thumbsup:


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

the last pic with the blindside is pretty bad ass!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

freerider06 said:


> the last pic with the blindside is pretty bad ass!


TOTALLY badd ass. thats a big freekin bike, and he's big freekin tweekin it.


----------



## ventanadan (Oct 13, 2005)

heres my contribution
they look pretty sh!tty compared to zachdanks. but its the best i got.
couple on bmxes too, hope you dnt mind


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

the groms at the dirt piles have got some whip/tables going on.
















this one of my favorites I found on the inta-web a while back. sick whip, sick gap, sick park.








You don't want to see my whip, they all look like I'm on a hot date with my hanlebars....


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Couldn't resist.... 
But seriously.. CRACK THAT WHIP


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> I'd post some 'steez' if only I knew what it was


Go download some Gangstar, and get back to us.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

This thread makes me very happy.

I feel that when I say f-tricks, I like a whip, general style/manoever and am shocked to see the same said by ZD -- it also makes me feel more legitimate and 'extreme' hehe -- I got some pretty sick whips on the big bike last week but havent gotten the pics yet.

Good whips, and I can occasionally get the bike fully flat -- now if I can mix that up...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: I agree with you Zachdank, whips are sweet. In my opinion a smooth whip shows style not just balls. 

Those are sick pics.... I especially like the Blindside pic and the one of ZD's group with the HUGE gap!! Nice fella's~:thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

pdirt said:


> Shelly and Evil... clackety...clacked.


Beat me to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

thom9719 said:


> testing out the Blindside this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shot is dope.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

this thread made my day..
keep em coming fellas


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

paintballeerXC said:


> RDG chad guy got major whips
> 
> heres a friend getting close but he is rocken the roadie helmet and glasses


Roadie gear and no shin pads = extremegnarbotical annhilation, from now I'm rocking it just the same. That's core.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

nice style, bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Fly Whips*

I can't see the photobucket shots at work, but I'm sure they're rad.

Style > Tricks. Real bike riders know that. Even in the bmx world, guys like Mike Aitken, Chase Hawk, and Brian Foster are generally more respected by riders than crazy trick guys like Cranmer and Spinner.

Our crew is always throwin steezy whips at the trails. I'll attach a few...

Mine are kind of like a downside-table/whip. It's kind of my thing.
























Nick has some nasty whips.








Not exactly a whip, but you have to start with a whip to get into one of these. Andrew Jackson (bmx pro) at our trails...


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

This is me. I can get better ones most of the time. But this pic looks cool.


----------



## JBaltaxe (May 11, 2004)

i'm out of town so i dont have much with me---this is what I got....


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

definitely the best picture thread, two favorite things to see and do are whips and tables


----------



## powderho (Jan 14, 2004)

whip x-up.


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

best thread i seen in a while.........


----------



## gumby2 (Apr 13, 2004)

nice shots all.
Just like snowboarding the old school solid styled moves are better than the multiple spins etc.
Love that whip x up!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*some DH whips/tables*

Here are some pics I took at the first CHDH here in NorCal
sorry about all of them not being 90 degrees... 





Just a question what would be going through your mind at this second in time?


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

norcal is where its at





































ryan howard is a beast btw


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

OK, one more thing. This is my favorite clip. To me, Chase Hawk and Mike Aitken's parts are the definition of style on a bicycle. I'm pretty sure Chase has a couple of whips in here that are close to 180...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DAAAAMNNN that last whip is pure madness.....


----------



## NC Riverrat (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm not much good at whipping but some of my buds can...
Here arre some of my favs



















How about a whip to hip


----------



## elivingston (Oct 20, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> I'd post some 'steez' if only I knew what it was


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=steez

funny.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Mike Aitken = Flowishuss


Wow - the smoothness.


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

I aint got nothin on ZD but here are my best tables so far


and heres my lil bro


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> OK, one more thing. This is my favorite clip. To me, Chase Hawk and Mike Aitken's parts are the definition of style on a bicycle. I'm pretty sure Chase has a couple of whips in here that are close to 180...


Yeah, i've watched that clip at least 100 times. Probably one of my favorite clips to watch before i go ride. 
Aitkens style is one of my favorite on BMX. Between him and Foster.
It's cool though, because one thing that BMX doesn't crush mountain bikes on, is style.
Go watch a session at Hid in Valley, when Sage and Strait are riding, and you will find as much style as any of the top BMXers have.
Same with a session with A-Rev and R-Dog at any DJ spot. Those guys are right up there with the best style i have ever seen in BMX.

Style is all opinion though. What one person thinks is golden, another doesn't care for at all.

Keep the Whip shots comming. They all rip.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Nac nac with the bike 90 = Teh sickness


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

you guys are good, i have style, but i'm not the best at jumping to say the least, sick pics though


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I haven't done a whip in like 4 years.

Neither has my buddy zeke

ooh vintage


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

My boy Mikey gets his whip on no doubt.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

^always points for the front wheel still facing uphill


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Coley said:


> I aint got nothin on ZD but here are my best tables so far
> 
> 
> and heres my lil bro


oh sh!t, i just realized you are the kid who nibal always talks about.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.......


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

hey jamesdc check your PM's


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

A few


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> A few


Who is this one? Fycking ridiculous!


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's one of Kyle Strait at John Cowan's place. It was pretty kick ass watching all the pro's jump at Cowan's place. It was pretty Fuking cool before they took'em down.(may those jumps R.I.P)


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Whips are the sickest trick when executed smoothly!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Zack I think it is JD, here is Kyle and oohg oooopps wrong shot.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Now that is what you need to whip.


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

That foot plant that Aitkens throws down is focking sick!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The shot off JD is sorta SOFT cheap lens oh well.....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> Zack I think it is JD, here is Kyle and oohg oooopps wrong shot.


Def JD. Sweet kenda bootay.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Def JD. Sweet kenda bootay.


Tennis anyone!


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

.................


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Damn....*

These shots are simply amazing. Props to all who whip, I need to learn.


----------



## THACKER (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Not a great pic, but a little bit of a whip...


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

weak compared to yours








my first superman


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

Triple Threat????


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Nac nac with the bike 90 = Teh sickness


Nice! I got one of those. You don't see many quality nacs...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

not really whip, but here is me attempting to tireslide the table top.....

i need TSAGE whip advice....


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

ianjenn said:


> A few


Ian, Is this the one and only RL??!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

SJensen said:


> Ian, Is this the one and only RL??!!!!


Scott,
No that is Billy O at his backyard trail! Have no pics of Richard..... Unless he rides again soon. Have heard he got like top 20 in the BAJA 1000 a few years ago, not to bad. Find a camera yet???


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

i suck at whips. Nice pix tho


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

Djponee said:


> you guys are good, i have style, but i'm not the best at jumping to say the least, sick pics though


what style?


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

ianjenn said:


> Scott,
> No that is Billy O at his backyard trail! Have no pics of Richard..... Unless he rides again soon. Have heard he got like top 20 in the BAJA 1000 a few years ago, not to bad. Find a camera yet???


ahh, the other ripper i've heard about. I heard from beavers that he raced baja and did alright to. Guess he hasnt been riding SLO much anymore?? Found a 20D that im going to check out today. Owned by an older lady who use it for sports photo's of her son who played college baseball. Doesnt look to beat up. let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*Heres some from boringland*

Meh


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i just love the shots of dudes getting sideways on big bikes!


----------



## Buck (Jan 21, 2004)

Right on guys! Here are some of my best tables and whips caught on camera! nothing compared to alot of the others posted!!!! I agree, I'd rather watch Vanderham rip big boosty trails all day with tons of style then a million tricks on one jump.

weeee









Braaap


















High five to all the photos! I like it!









Keep 'em comin'!

Buck


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

So so... 90 degrees but ugly form!


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I dunno. That looks killer to me..


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

a couple of my pics from sea otter.


----------



## stratguy (Dec 24, 2004)

i dont really have any good pics of my whips but heres one opposite one on my friends HT









And one of me on my Sunday









and a couple tables (one on my sunday, one on the HT) for good measure


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

hgdkhd


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

stratguy said:


> i dont really have any good pics of my whips but heres one opposite one on my friends HT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that 3rd pic is pretty sick. BIG jump


----------



## rodriguez1 (May 8, 2006)

*d whip*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

My man Kris has got da whips...


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

we need some pics of vanderham...


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

freerider06 said:


> we need some pics of vanderham...


Here ya go. the craziest pic i could find of vanderham


----------



## stratguy (Dec 24, 2004)

check out this moto whip


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

sriracha said:


> a couple of my pics from sea otter.


That is pretty ballsy...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Buck said:


>


That pic is awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

stratguy said:


> check out this moto whip


Yeah, twitch whips and some of those inverted whips are crazy...


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

all the ones ive got of me on my computer


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

these are all pretty sick


----------



## thevish (Apr 11, 2005)

heres mine


----------

